# Vorschlag: Elder Scrolls online Forum



## Jackius (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
da es nun immer mehr Infos zu TESO gibt, die man diskutieren könnte, denke ich wäre es super wenn ihr einen Forenbereich für TESO macht!
LG 
Jackius


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich gern, aber viele Unterforen sterben nach kurzer Zeit wieder, weil kaum Aktivität messbar ist - darum gibt es drei Einzelbedingungen, damit ein neues Unterform eröffnet wird.

1. Wir benötigen das entsprechende Forum. ^^
2. Wir haben einen eigenen Unterbereich zum Thema auf der Seite.
3. Es gibt schon reichlich Threads zum Thema, so dass es sich auf jeden Fall lohnt ein eigenes Forum zu eröffnen.

Ich habe aber leider bisher noch nicht erlebt, dass ein Unterforum erst dafür sorgt, dass ein Thema plötzlich heißer diskutiert wird.
Ein eigenes Unterforum ist für TESO jedoch nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## Jackius (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke ZAM für deine Antwort!  
Aber ich zum Beispiel mache keine Gildensuche auf oder diskutiere TESO Themen im Allgemeinem Forum. Außerdem finden sich in so Foren oft Leute zusammen uns diskutieren auch mehr.
LG
Jackius


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich das Spiel diskutieren wollte würde ich einen Thread unter MMO Allgemein machen. Das steht ja auch jedem hier frei.
Ich denke mal wenn das Spiel mal in eine Beta geht oder so wird das nochmal anders aussehen.

Es gibt ja auch z.B. zu Titan noch kein Unterforum (und das zu Recht).


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich überlegs mir.


----------



## Jackius (23. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gut und nochmal danke ZAM !


----------



## Damokles (2. Januar 2013)

Hab mir vorgenommen TESO zu spielen.
Richtet Buffed dafür auch eine eigene Forensektion ein?
Darf ich da Erfahrungsberichte reinschreiben?
(Oder gibt es dafür einstweilen eine eigene Forennische?)


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/201362-vorschlag-elder-scrolls-online-forum/

Aber wird so selten gefragt, da kann man das in der Tat übersehen


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Ich war mal so frei ... auch wenn es momentan gegen unsere (interne) Regelung mit dem Eröffnen neuer Foren widerspricht. Jetzt müsste noch jemand bestehende Threads zum reinschieben zusammensuchen ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2013)

Soooo viele Threads zu TESO gab es ja (noch) nicht


----------



## Damokles (2. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Soooo viele Threads zu TESO gab es ja (noch) nicht



Und selbst wenn...
Wo sollte man die denn reinschreiben dürfen?


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2013)

Allgemein (MMO) hätte sich bestens angeboten ... so schwer ist's doch nicht.


----------

